# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مذكره فى جنحة خيانة امانه ايصال امانه قضى فيها فى الاستئناف بالبراءه

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

*مذكرة فى القضية رقم   لسنة 2005*

* جنح مستأنف  أول المحلة * 

*و المؤجلة لجلسة 24/1/2006*



*بدفاع  /                                                                                  المتهم* 


*ضد*

*المدعى بالحق المدني                                         * 



*الطلبات* 

*أولا /قبول الاستئناف شكلا  للتقرير به بعد الميعاد وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 406 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  و إلغاء حكم أول درجة بكافة مشتملاتة  و القضاء ببراءة المتهم كم الاتهام المنسوب إلية  و رفض الدعوى المدنية ذلك للأسباب آلاتية*

*/عدم توافر أركان جريمة خيانة الأمانة المنصوص عليها فى 341من قانون العقوبات* 

*عدم ثبوت الاتهام فى حق المتهم عملا بنص المادة 304 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية*

*و وقائع الدعوى* 

* تتخلص وقائع تلك الدعوى بان المدعى بالحق  المدني قام الجنحة المباشرة  رقم  لسنة 2004 جنح أول المحلة الكبرى   يتهم المتهم بخيانة الأمانة  عملا بنص المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات  مدعيا باستلام لمتهم المبلغ المبين بعريضة الدعوى لتوصيلها للمدعو    0 وقدم حافظة مستندات بها ثلاثة إيصالات أمانة سند تلك الجنحة0 وتد والت تلك الدعوى  بجلسات أمام محكمة أول درجة  وحضر وكيل المتهم وقدم صورة رسمية من المحضر الإداري رقم    لسنة 2004 أدارى مركز المحلة الكبرى و دفع بانتفاء ركن التسليم   وعدم وجود عقد من عقود الأمانة المنصوص عليها في المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات  والواردة على سبيل الحصر  وان تحرير تلك الإيصالات كان ضمان لسير العلاقة الايجارية بين المتهم المدعى بالحق المدني و قدم حافظة مستندات طويت على عقد الإيجار بين المتهم و المدعى بالحق بالمدني بصفته وكيلا عن والدته نبوية محمد على مد كور 0الا أن محكمة أول درجة  قضت  بحبس المتهم ستة شهور  وك200* 
*أقام المتهم بعمل استئناف قيد برقم سنة 2005حنج مستأنف أول المحلة  وتد والت الدعوى بجلسات وقضت المحكمة بإحالة الدعوى لتحقيق لجلسة 26/7/2005 وتم تأجيل لجلسة 25/10/2005لسماع الشهود بتلك الجلسة تم تأجيل الدعوى لجلسة 13/12/2005وبتلك الجلسة تم سماع شهود الطرفين  بتلك الجلسة قررت المحكمة إعادة الدعوى للمرافعة لجلسة اليوم مع مذكرات من الطرفين* 
*المستندات  المقدمة من المتهم أثناء سير الدعوى0*
*صورة رسمية من المحضر رقم   3لسنة 2004 أدارى مركز المحلة الكبرى* 

*عقد أيجار أطيان زراعية بين المتهم  و المدعى بالحق المدني* 

*صورة من إنذار من المدعو             خال المدعى بالحق المدني للمتهم بتحويل القيمة الايجارية له عن الأطيان محل عقد إيجار المحرر بين المدعى بالحق المدني و المتهم0*

*اوجه الدفـــاع*

*أولا-انتفاء ركن التسليم عملا بنص المادة  341 من قانون العقوبات** 0*
*المتهم  مستأجر لدى مورث المدعى بالحق المدني  المرحوم           لقطعة ارض زراعية بزمام قرية الدواخلية مركز المحلة  وأنة بعد انتهاء قانون المالك و المستأجر عام 1997  اصبح المستأجر لا حول له ولا قوة  اصبح الطرف الضعيف الذي يقبل إي شروط من قبل المالك الذي اشترط على المتهم التوقيع على إيصالات أمانة  بالقيمة الايجارية ضمان لسير العلاقة الايجارية 0*
*إلا  انه في نهاية عام 2003فوجىء المتهم بإنذار من المدعو خالد حسن مد كور  أحد ورثة المرحوم محمد عزت مد كور  وابن عم والدة المدعى بالحق المدني  يطالبه بسداد القيمة الايجارية له دون غريه من الورثة 0 وبذلك الإنذار اصبح المتهم في حيرة من آمره0 وعندما علم المدعى بالحق المدني بذلك قام برفع عدة جنح مباشرة على المتهم وشقيقه و على المدعو سيد احمد جبريل و هم المستأجرين0 وعندما فوجئ المتهمين  برفع تلك الجنح عليهم فقاموا بتحرير المحضر الإداري رقم   لسنة 2004ادارى مركز المحلة الكبرى ضد المدعى بالحق المدني و المدعو نصر الدين شعيرة وكيل المدعى  بالحق المدني بقرية الدواخلية  و الذي يقوم بتحصيل الإيجار من المستأجرين  بإيهام الشاكين بوجود سند مخالصة مزور  حيث أن المشكوفى حقهم  أوهمهم بان الإيصالات الحقيقية تم تمزيقها أمامهم  وذلك على خلاف الحقيقة  و تم سماع شهادة كل من* 
*** تم سؤال المدعى بالحق المدني في ذلك المحضر الذي قرر فيه بأنه توجد علاقة ايجارية بينه بين الشاكيين* 
*أن الإيصالات كانت سبب عدم سداد الإيجار ومبلغ أخري0* 
*** تم إرفاق تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة التي أكدت بان تلك الإيصالات حررت ضمان لسير العلاقة الايجارية 0اذن يتضح لهيئتكم الموقرة  بان لم يكن هناك استلم فعلى من قبل المتهم  وذلك ما ذهبت إلية محكمة النقض فى إحكامها العديدة (( من المقرر أنة لا يصح إدانة المتهم  بجريمة خيانة  الأمانة  إلا إذا امتنع القاضي  بانة تسلم المال عقود الامانة الواردة على سبيل الحصر فى المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات  0 والعبرة فى القول بثبوت قيام عقد من عقود الأمانة في صدر توقيع العقاب إنما هي بالواقع 0 أذلا يصح تأثيم إنسان ولو بناء على اعترافه بلسانه أو كتابته متى كان ذلك مخالفا للحقيقة ))(( نقض جلسة 27/10/1969- المكتب الفني  س 20رقم 232ص1176)) * 
*(( لاتقوم جريمة خيانة الأمانة إلا إذا كان تسليم  المال قد تم بناء على عقد من عقود الائتمان الواردة على سبيل الحصر في المادة 341من قانون العقوبات 0و العبرة في تحديد ماهية العقد هي بحقيقة الواقع  ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن حقيقة العلاقة بين الطاعن  و المدعى بالحق بالمدني مدنية بحتة  فان الحكم المطعون في قد اخطأ فى تطبيق القانون مما يوجب نقضه وتصحيحه و الحكم ببراءة المتهم ((نقض جلسة 2/3/1970و الكتب الفني  س 21))*

*((من المقرر انة  لا يصح  أدانه  متهم بجريمة إلا إذا اقتنع القاضي بان تسلم المال بعقد من عقد الائتمان  الواردة على سبيل الحصر في المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات  و أن العبرة بحقيقة الواقع 0000)نقضه جلسة 1/11/1976 – المكتب الفني )*
*إذن يتضح لهيئتكم الموقرة  من خلال وقائع تلك الدعوى بان العلاقة بين المتهم و بين المدعى بالحق المدني هي علاقةمدنيةبحتة لا تخضع لنص المادة 341 من قانون العقوبات  و أن القضاء المدني هو المختص بفصل فى النزاع 0*
*ثانيا* *– أقوال شهود المدعى بالحق المدني متناقضة مع أقوال المدعى بالحق المدني نفسه فى المحضر رقم لسنة 2004 و جاءت متناقضة مع الواقع و المنطق 0*
*حاول المدعى بالحق المدني جاهدا في إسباغ المشروعية على تلك الإيصالات سند الجنحة  فأتى بشهود يرددان  بشهادة تخالف الواقع حيث ذكر الشاهد الأول   المدعى بالحق المدني اتصل به تليفونيا  ما هو الضمان الذي يأخذة من على واحد هيأ خذ منه فلوس  فقال له خليه يوقع على إيصال أمانة 00 يتضح من خلال أقوال ذلك الشاهد بان شهادته شهادة سمعية لا يعرف المتهم  0علما بان المدعى بالحق  المدني  يعمل مدير حسابات شركة البترول  حتى لو كان لا يعرف الضمان فمن باب أولى سؤال المحامى الخاصة نفترض بصحة أقوال الشاهد وهذا لا نقبل به فلماذا وقع المتهم على ثلاثة إيصالات أمانة وما هو الداعي لذلك 0* 
***أما أقوال الشاهد الثاني خال المدعى بالحق المدني  فلا يعتد بها لصلة القرابة بين الشاهد و المتهم 0*
*حيث ان تلك الشهادة لا تتفق مع أقوال المدعى بالحق المدني الذي قرر بان سبب تلك الإيصالات هو القيمة الايجارية  ولاتفق مع المستندات المقدمة من المتهم من عقد إيجار 0*
*ثالثا – عدم ثبوت الاتهام فى المتهم عملا بنص المادة 304 من قانون الإجراءات*
* حيث يتضح لهيئتكم الموقرة من خلال ماتم من وقائع فى تلك الدعوى يتضح عدم ثبوت الاتهام فى حق المتهم بخيانة الأمانة  وذلك من خلال ما تم فى المحضر الإداري رقم  لسنة 2004 ادارى مركز المحلة  الذي قرر فية المدعى بالحق المدني بالعلاقة الايجارية بينته وبين المتهم واخرين  و كذلك تحريات المباحث المرفقة فى ذلك المحضر التي أكدت بان تلك الإيصالات حررت ضمان لسير العلاقة الايجارية 0 أقوال الشهود فى ذلك المحضر التي أكدت ما قررته التحريات تتفق معها*
*وان الشك يفسر لصالح المتهم  وان براءة مذنب خيرا من إدانة بيرء 0*
*                                           بناء علية* 
*نصمم الطلبات الواردة بصدر المذكرة* 
*                                                                       مقدمة لسيادتكم* 
*                                                                                 المحامى * 



*اخيكم البسيونى محمود ابو عبده*


http://kenanaonline.com/basune1

----------

